# HELP - Looking for 28" rims/tires



## NotRustPatina (Feb 17, 2020)

I have a 1920s Harvard motorbike with original metal clad wood rims. I'm looking for a pair of regular vintage 28" rims and tires, the kind that have inner tubes so that I can ride my bike.
I see 26" all over the place, but not 28".
I'm not wanting to spend a lot of money as I've seen some 28" go for a lot.  
Am I looking for the right kind of rims/tires or is there a better affordable option out there.
I just want to ride this cool bicycle.


----------



## Brian R. (Feb 17, 2020)

Are you willing to put on 1920s-30s steel rims and not wood?
p.s. cool bike!!


----------



## NotRustPatina (Feb 17, 2020)

Brian R. said:


> Are you willing to put on 1920s-30s steel rims and not wood?
> p.s. cool bike!!



Thank you.
I'll use any tire/tube wheels as long as it has that patina look.  Still keeping my original set, just looking for some so I can ride that are not too expensive.


----------



## Brian R. (Feb 17, 2020)

You are in Downey. Google maps says there's a Downey CA and a Downey I D. I probably have a pair in my garage to offer you but I'm in Toronto, Canada, and shipping will co$t. I'm not sure what you mean by cheap but picking up from somewhere near you would really help on the cost. Let's see if someone local - or near your state at least - steps up, and if you hear only crickets in the next week I'll post pics and prices.


----------



## sam (Feb 17, 2020)

700s are 28" tires. Sew up or glue on 700s will work If you can find a set that doesn't have spikes like tufo double diamonds they might be what you want


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 18, 2020)

You might consider 700c or 622mm aluminum wheels, with wider Alex Y303 rims or AS7X rims; a bit narrower are Alex X101 or X202 rims.  (Since you mentioned rims, and not wheels, you may wish to consider the extra expense of Velocity Blunt P-35 or $similar rims).  If you go the rims route, be sure to count the number of holes for the spokes (36?).  Consider if you want bolt on front wheel hub or quick release, (easier to squeeze into some old forks).  Often front hubs are of a new design (wider), and may come with 3/8” axles; which may be swapped with 5/16” axles for about $5.  Coaster brake (CB) rear.
Also, consider 700c or 622mm tires; I like the wider 700x40c or 42mm x 622mm size; next best might be 700x38 or 40x622.  Colorful or lighter tires or sidewalls may contrast well with a darker-color rest of bike; (may cost same as black). 
Similar considerations for tubes and rim strips.
For rideability, there is the optional upgrade to a Nexus 3-speed; Snyder-Rollfast had a 24-tooth version of that 26-T star sprocket.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 18, 2020)

I've been thinking about offering this as a service.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/i-made-some-wheel-progress-recently.27120/


----------



## rusty_apache (Feb 20, 2020)

If it were mine I would pony up the $300 for a NEW set of American made Robert Dean tubulars, glue them on and ride it as it was designed. It’s probably more economical in the long run. He sells them as display only but they are hardcore sturdy. I use an RD tubular equipped 1897 Wasp as my camping bike and they stand up well to off-road use.
A. Dugast tubulars from the Netherlands are lighter, thinner and less expensive than RD tubulars but they need to be aired up every few months whereas RDs don’t go flat even when they lose air because they are so thick.




NotRustPatina said:


> I have a 1920s Harvard motorbike with original metal clad wood rims. I'm looking for a pair of regular vintage 28" rims and tires, the kind that have inner tubes so that I can ride my bike.
> I see 26" all over the place, but not 28".
> I'm not wanting to spend a lot of money as I've seen some 28" go for a lot.
> Am I looking for the right kind of rims/tires or is there a better affordable option out there.
> ...


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 21, 2020)

bikewhorder said:


> I've been thinking about offering this as a service.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/i-made-some-wheel-progress-recently.27120/



let me know when you do.


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 21, 2020)

NotRustPatina said:


> I have a 1920s Harvard motorbike with original metal clad wood rims. I'm looking for a pair of regular vintage 28" rims and tires, the kind that have inner tubes so that I can ride my bike.
> I see 26" all over the place, but not 28".
> I'm not wanting to spend a lot of money as I've seen some 28" go for a lot.
> Am I looking for the right kind of rims/tires or is there a better affordable option out there.
> ...



well on my 3 early riders, I have modern wheel sets on them, 2 are 700c alloy hoops from Asia, 1 is rolling on 700c hoops from Europe, all 3 are a lot of fun to ride, and they get ridden as often as possible.

The European rims were the most expensive, the tires and tubes are very cost effective.

If you can build wheels, they are easy enough to do yourself, also, there are people here who can do it for you, or your LBS can.

I have period correct hubs on mine, and they roll great.


----------



## KevinsBikes (Feb 27, 2020)

Cheap is a relative term - and personally I don't like gluing tires, although they certainly look the best.  I build 28" Clinchers, but you will do the best cost wise if you wait and someone is getting rid of a rough pair.  If you have any interest in mine send me a PM or check my old for sale posts.  I give discounts if you send the hubs you want to use.


----------

